

MountainWest Rubyconf 2009, Ezra Zygmuntowicz, “Redis: Key-value Nirvana” - antirez
http://www.confreaks.com/videos/62-mwrc2009-redis-key-value-nirvana

======
itamarhaber
Rest in peace Ezra

